# aeropress?



## Dazzler83 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just recieved an aeropress, i have seen some of you guys mention an inverted method of brew. does anybody have a step by step for achieving this?

also i have seen metal filters for the aeropress. what advantages do these have for the brew?

Daz


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Check out some previous threads, there are numerous threads that discuss all these issues.

ian


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Daz

http://brewmethods.com/ has quite a few videos and instructions for various Aeropress brewing techniques.

I have the Coava Disk which is great. There are 2 types, and the finer one gets rid of more fines in the cup, but I have found the one with bigger holes gives me better clarity (taste)

Less effort is also required.


----------

